# Bait tank



## catsmith (Apr 9, 2021)

Added a filter to a 50 gallon fish tank that has been in the shop set up for two years. Next will be some floating cuttings of pothos ivy. Jug is full of bath scrunch things. Old fountain pump. Gallon jug.

I spent 8.80 on the scrunch things at dollar tree. Everything else was laying around the shop. Picking up a bunch of feeder goldfish to.orrow. I will fish with them but mainly they will build up the bio load in the new filter. Will loose alot of them but that is what they are for. 

With the large filter and plants cleaning the water, I should be able to house a good many bait fish. After everything settles out, I will use it to keep small bream till the weekend.


----------



## catsmith (Apr 9, 2021)

Fifty feeder goldfish is not much in that tank.


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2021)

Genius! This is awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

